# Hail fellow smokers!



## billybones (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't call myself a total noob, but I've been smoking for over a year now and am still learning new things every time I smoke. Because of low funds, I'm using a cheap Brinkmann I bought online. It has a big pan of coals on the bottom, a water pan on top of that, and two small racks for the meat. Its good enough for the time being, but it could NOT be used for a decent sized group of people. 
I'm basically here to share recipes, learn new techniques, and to report failures and successes.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome BB!  Fellow El Cheapo Brinkmann owner here too.


----------



## monstah (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you here!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to the SMF. Don't apologize for the Brinkmann, many members have started on them, and some are still using them. It will give you some experience that will help in the long run. It's all fun!


----------



## dionysus (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome BB, lots of friendly and knowledgeable people here who LOVE to answer questions so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 5, 2007)

Keep the Q comin'!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  I am in the Tampa area also.

Any ties to the Billy Bones from Michigan?   The one in Peace Love & BBQ


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, BillyBones! You're here for all the right reasons! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 That's what we're all here for. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## richtee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Billy... I jave the same model, kinda sorta. In the original config, I could still get 2 butts or 6 slabs on it. look into rib racks   :{)  Welcome to SMF Where smoke don't usually mean fire   heh.


----------



## gramason (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 5, 2007)

Billy:

Nice to have you on board.  Even though you have some "Hair on your Chest", you will find Jeff's 5-Day e-course very good.  Check it out.

Make sure you tell us about your smokes and send in some Q-View.

Take care and have fun.

Skip


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF BillyBones!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome BillBones -

We all about sharing so enjoy!

PS I love my ECB!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 5, 2007)

BillyBones
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## dingle (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Bones!! Welcome to the smf. I too have a ECB. Many good smokes with it. Even more since becoming a member. Lotsa good advice here.


----------



## chadpole (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Billybones! I Have (9) ECB's to cook on. Don't feel bad about this unit. I love mine. I can fire up two of them and get alot of food out of them. I also have a trailer unit in case some one gets serious about cooking. With mine I can go charcoal,wood, electric, or propane...according to what I have the most of at the time of the cook. Need any help?  Don't hesitate to ask. I'll be glad to help. Happy smoking.


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome in to the forum, BillyBones.  We're glad you're here!  I look forward to hearing of your smokes, and seeing the q-view.


----------



## rip (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site, your goin to love it here.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 5, 2007)

welcome BBones

Mark


----------



## linbru (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome - More and more join each day - we'll have some fun!!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF  B Bones, glad you joined the group.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard BB, you've come to the right place!

That ECB you have is a real workhorse... I have one also and love it! Whatever you do, if you get a "bigger and better" smoker, don't get rid of the ol' ECB!

Have fun!


----------



## billybones (Nov 6, 2007)

"You're a madman."
"Aye. I've come to the right place then."
                                            -Braveheart

Wow. Thanks for the greetings guys! It looks like I've found the right place to be amongst mad hatter smokers like myself. Not many understand my affection for smoking. They understand the end result, which is them stuffing their faces, but they dont understand the love of the process. A friend of mine tried to do a slow smoke with me last year and he almost went insane with boredom. Not me. Eight hours of slow smoking, drinking beer in the cool fall weather with a football game on the radio, that smell of hickory in the air, adding wood chips when needed, absolute heaven! I too love my ECB, no shame there. I'm just itching to try a vertical wood smoker. But yeah, I dont imagine I would throw my ECB away. Too many good memories! Again thanks for the welcome and here's to learning more about this art form I've come to love!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 6, 2007)

Billy:
You are, indeed, a sick man !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But, no sicker than the rest of us !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Once again, glad to have you on board.

Skip


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Billy.  You do understand that there is NO CURE for this sickness we all share, don'tcha?  The only thing we can do infect others with the love of doing 'que and pass along our knowledge to others.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 6, 2007)

I believe he's as sick as the rest of us ,,,but he's found the smokin therapy that's keeps us sane 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













,,,welcome to SMF.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF...u will find a cure for ur 'sickness' here


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.............. Enjoy the disease


----------



## wilson (Nov 7, 2007)

Hail and Welcome there BB!


----------

